

Polynomial time solution for an NPC problem on a quantum computer - mytummyhertz
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1206.4747.pdf

======
mytummyhertz
has anyone who knows what they're talking about looked this over? if its
correct, it seems like its a pretty huge result

